# ground beef  question



## doodoop (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm eating everyday 250 of ground beef , I know here it's about 15% fat, but how much protein? Thanks a lot!


----------



## ASHOP (Aug 26, 2012)

doodoop said:


> I'm eating everyday 250 of ground beef , I know here it's about 15% fat, but how much protein? Thanks a lot!



250 what of ground beef??


----------



## doodoop (Aug 27, 2012)

ALIN said:


> 250 what of ground beef??



250g sorry man


----------



## Method (Aug 27, 2012)

I think 250g of ground beef contains around 50-55% of proteins.


----------



## roteacher (Aug 28, 2012)

doodoop said:


> I'm eating everyday 250 of ground beef , I know here it's about 15% fat, but how much protein? Thanks a lot!



40g of protein and 15g fat per 100g ground beef


----------



## hj11jason (Aug 29, 2012)

4 oz. is 22 grams of protein!


----------



## doodoop (Aug 30, 2012)

hj11jason said:


> 4 oz. is 22 grams of protein!



how much is 1 oz in grams ?


----------



## highrich (Sep 3, 2012)

roughly 5 grams maybe..


----------



## IMzual (Sep 4, 2012)

highrich said:


> roughly 5 grams maybe..



That means that 20 grams = 4 oz = 22 grams of protein !


----------

